# Gaining weight



## :Diana (Dec 29, 2007)

hey you guys, I have a problem. I've allways been skinny and I've decided I want to gain some weight. Can you gain weigth in a healthy way, or only if you eat junk food and fatty stuff? Because junk food only makes my skin break out, and I end up having to choose between my skin and weigth. 

anyway, hope anyone can answer my question, thanks!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 29, 2007)

No, you can gain weight by eating healthy foods.  To gain weight, you need to eat more calories than you're burning...you're body isn't going to distinguish between fatty foods and healthy foods.  All it will know is that you're taking in more than it needs, hence, you will gain weight.  In order to determine how much you should eat, you should see if you can try and figure out what your metabolism is.

With gaining weight, you should also try to exercise.  User kimmy has been working on gaining weight...you might PM her and see what she's been doing.  She'll probably have some good tips.


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 29, 2007)

i've been trying to gain weight. little things like using full fat milk have helped me gain a pound...:s things that have healthy fats in them like peanuts, avacado, olive oil etc are good...


----------



## :Diana (Dec 30, 2007)

okey, thank you so much!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 30, 2007)

When I've had to gain weight, I was told to go on protein drinks and those nutritional drinks, like Boost. The latter taste disgusting but they did the job.

You need to up the calories in a healthy way. Don't indulge in stuff like candy and sweets. Good luck!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 30, 2007)

MILKSHAKES.
Either the healthy kind, or the delicious kind haha. They really helped me.

I'm naturally a lightweight person, normally abut 105. I went on a 'vacation' but it ended up being a disaster, stressing me out and being on the run, hardly eating ruining my system. I came home a week later at 93. I couldn't even get back into my normal eating habits because I hardly ate on that piece of crap vaycay so I couldn't eat the amount I needed to in order to get to a healthy weight. That's where the shakes came in. Once my body was used to getting more calories in, my hunger came back and it was easier to constantly snack and move on to healthier choices. 

what sucks for me is my metabolism is crazy fast. It's been 2 months since I started trying to get back to normal and I'm only at 97. But I'm not discouraged, I'm on my way!

When I started the trek to return to a healthy weight, the tips from this page helped me immensely, I hope it can do the same for you and others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Women One - Where women come first


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh la la.. thank you ladies!! I, too, want to gain weight. I've been around 95-100 lbs for the past couple of years and I'm 5'3"!! I jumped for joy in the summer when I was 103.. but that went down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## alehoney (Dec 30, 2007)

eat lean protein, you don't need to eat large amounts of fatty foods to gain weight. I was able to go over 100 pounds this year by eating more often. Before I would eat maybe two times a day but then i started to eat about three to four times a day. I also started eating bigger servings.  Meat and pasta really helped me. 

i would also workout alot so i stopped doing that too much i still workout  but maybe like twice a week now.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

THANKS SOO MUCH!! I made a thread about trying to lose weight, ofcourse i found this one AFTER right? lol


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm trying to stick to this and hopefully gain 5-10lbs, I've ordered a weight gain powder to add to my usually diet, would using a mini stepper be and ideal form of exercise to do in conjunction for toned thighs?


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's a helpsheet I found on the net which I found very useful. It has tips and even gives a sample eating plan to gain weight.

However I'm lazy and haven't followed it, sometimes I drink weight-gaining shakes when I can be bothered. I got a chocolate one from a GNC health store (not sure if you guys have them in the states?) and it's quite nice.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 9, 2008)

umm.. for weight gain.. im guessing you want muscle mass.  definitely go for protein rich foods like eggs and lean meat and add protein supplements into your diet ;D

my ex used to take a lot of protein shakes and he gained quite a lot of weight.  just be careful that you don't gain too much.. lol and you need to exercise or else it all turns to a mushy mess.

but you should still be balancing your meals with fruits and veggies and whatnot.


----------



## Virgil (Feb 17, 2008)

If you want to gain weight in a healthy way, remember that you can't just sit around and eat, even if the food you're eating is considered "healthy." There are basically two ways your body puts on more weight: it either increases in the form of muscle (no, not the big bulky muscles like bodybuilders have) or in the form of fat. It's our choice. 

Working out, especially weight training, will do you loads of good. You'll be healthier, stronger, and you'll gain weight. Make sure you're balancing your diet with carbohydrates, protiens, and fats. Somewhere between three to five meals per day does the trick. I like to have about 4 average-size meals per day.

Gaining weight is hard work; don't let anyone tell you differently. It takes focus and resolve. Of course you could eat tons of junk food and do nothing, but that would end up doing more harm than good in the long-term.

I do have one little secret that you could give a try. Depending on what your body can or can't tolerate, try having one of these at night a little while before bed: A spoon of peanut butter, a small serving of milkshake, a cup of yogurt, a glass of milk, or a banana. Nothing too heavy, just something small in your stomach for the night. Your body burns calories during your sleep, and something small during the night ensures that your body won't tap into your reserves during the night, which makes all of your weight gain efforts harder. However, if you're going to do this, make sure you're regularly exercising and weight training.

There you go. Hope that could help a little.


----------

